# Leopard gecko heat source opinions?



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi was just wondering what everyone's views on heat source was as I'm new to reptile keeping so I don't know I'm looking to get a leopard gecko and spoke to a shop owner other day who told me to get a heat mat but I also spoke to a friend who has been keeping reptiles over 12 years and he's advised me to go with a ceramic heat emitter was wondering which would be best and reasons y? Also I'm using slate tiles as substrate if that makes a difference thanks I'm advance


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

What's the size of the viv you're using?

Personally I use heat mats with leopard geckos - but it's important to use them with a thermostat. 

It really is personal preference; a ceramic bulb is also fine, but they tend to come in higher wattages (most ceramics are 40-250w, whereas heatmats start at around 8w) so if it's a very small enclosure a ceramic may not be suitable.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

nubba1988 said:


> Hi was just wondering what everyone's views on heat source was as I'm new to reptile keeping so I don't know I'm looking to get a leopard gecko and spoke to a shop owner other day who told me to get a heat mat but I also spoke to a friend who has been keeping reptiles over 12 years and he's advised me to go with a ceramic heat emitter was wondering which would be best and reasons y? Also I'm using slate tiles as substrate if that makes a difference thanks I'm advance


Heat mats are fine for leopard geckos. You can use a heat bulb of you want but me like a lot of other keepers use heat mats. Just put it under half of the cage and that will create a hot side and a cool side. For substrate I'd recommend something they can't digest when they are younger and you can move them onto sand when they are older but just make sure you keep an eye on it. I like it because it looks natural, my gecko loves digging in the sand but if she was ok reptile carpet the she couldn't do this.


----------



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

Definitely guna be using a thermostat and the vivarium is 34 inch long x 16 x 18 I think it's the viv exotic compact reptistax and was wondering if a mat would heat ceramic slate tiles enough but like I said my friend said to use a ceramic heat emitter and bulb as its more natural as in it resembles heat from the sun better than heat from below


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

An overhead heat source should be more natural because of how it works, but as leos come out in the evening / night, they pick up the heat on their belly from the sun heating the rocks.... which makes heat mats work in a more natural fashion.

I've always had problems with a heat mat going through a ceramic tile..


----------



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

Meko said:


> An overhead heat source should be more natural because of how it works, but as leos come out in the evening / night, they pick up the heat on their belly from the sun heating the rocks.... which makes heat mats work in a more natural fashion.
> 
> I've always had problems with a heat mat going through a ceramic tile..


So if I was using slate ceramic floor tiles I would be better using a ceramic heat emitter and bulb? If so what wattage bulb would I need?


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

nubba1988 said:


> So if I was using slate ceramic floor tiles I would be better using a ceramic heat emitter and bulb? If so what wattage bulb would I need?


If you're using slate/ceramic tiles as a substrate then you can use a heat source from above to heat the tiles during the day and the gecko will come out at night to soak up the heat held in the tiles when it comes out at night.

I personally use heat mats for all mine with lino as substrate as I find this hygenic, easy to clean and has good heat transfer from the heat mat underneath : victory:


----------



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

Artisan said:


> If you're using slate/ceramic tiles as a substrate then you can use a heat source from above to heat the tiles during the day and the gecko will come out at night to soak up the heat held in the tiles when it comes out at night.
> 
> I personally use heat mats for all mine with lino as substrate as I find this hygenic, easy to clean and has good heat transfer from the heat mat underneath : victory:


I just wanted a rock like bottom like as natural as possible. By what u say by have it on during day to heat are you recommending I have a day/night cycle temperature or just have it set on same all the time?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

nubba1988 said:


> So if I was using slate ceramic floor tiles I would be better using a ceramic heat emitter and bulb? If so what wattage bulb would I need?





Artisan said:


> If you're using slate/ceramic tiles as a substrate then you can use a heat source from above to heat the tiles during the day and the gecko will come out at night to soak up the heat held in the tiles when it comes out at night.
> 
> I personally use heat mats for all mine with lino as substrate as I find this hygenic, easy to clean and has good heat transfer from the heat mat underneath : victory:


Small rocks/slate/tiles will not hold their heat with a ceramic heater. The rocks that Leos get their heat from in the wild are huge and have a lot more thermal mass.

That being said, a lot of people don't turn their heat source off at night.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesterone said:


> Small rocks/slate/tiles will not hold their heat with a ceramic heater. The rocks that Leos get their heat from in the wild are huge and have a lot more thermal mass.
> 
> That being said, a lot of people don't turn their heat source off at night.


This is why I find using heat mats so much better :lol2:


----------



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just getting opinions that was all. so far I have a vivarium lol want to do it right been researching for weeks now and everyone says different so confusing :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nubba1988 said:


> I was just getting opinions that was all. so far I have a vivarium lol want to do it right been researching for weeks now and *everyone says different* so confusing :bash:


that's because there isn't a single way to do it.

step 1 - learn the basics of what you need to know, to look after one.
step 2 - find out how other people do it
step 3 - use all that information to work out how YOU want to do it.
step 4 - read your leos behaviour to make sure everything is working right.


with a thick substrate you're going to struggle to get the heat through, and if it's heavy, you could end up with thermal blocking and cause some issues - or fires.
As long as your temperatures and the rest of the set up is right, then it doesn't matter if you're doing it the same as everybody else.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

nubba1988 said:


> I was just getting opinions that was all. so far I have a vivarium lol want to do it right been researching for weeks now and everyone says different so confusing :bash:


There is more then one way to skin a cat.....There's just different ways of doing the same thing and what works for one person ....someone else might find using another method works better for them : victory:


----------



## nubba1988 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the help and advice and thankyou for the care sheet artisan


----------



## thomasdixon (May 29, 2013)

I definitely recommend heat mats- ceramic bulbs will heat up the whole viv as heat is given sideways too,and ambient heat may be given off too,so the gecko won't have a really cool area and may overheat,heat mats offer a warm,rather than hot zone too.i have been keeping leopard geckos for 6years,and heat mats have meant I have never had any problems.but, as mentioned before its your choice.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

With all my leopards I use heat mats on a mat stat.:2thumb:


----------

